# 8 week old won't eat!



## facejelly (Jun 1, 2011)

so we got our new kitten a couple of days ago, but she hasn't eaten very much in 2/3 days! we were told not to feed her wet food yet as she's too young so we got dry food (science plan) but she's had less than a handful in 3 days now! do you think it's the new environment or should we feed her something else? if so, what??

she keeps meowing every now and then too and we've no idea if she's meowing because she's hungry or if it's something else.......

thanks


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Why shouldn't you feed wet food, our kittens are weaned on wet food and love it, they also eat dry food.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's probably meowing because she's lost her mum and her family poor little mite  
What food was she eating when you got her? As far as dry food goes I don't think much of Science Plan - I don't like dry foods in general TBH. 
She isn't too young to be eating wet food. I don't wean my kittens onto dry at all. Find a good quality one like HiLife or Nature's Menu - easy to get in a lot of pet shops and some supermarkets. There are better foods still but most have to be ordered in bulk online. It doesn't have to be special kitten food, just one with a high meat content. 
To start with you can crush some of her biscuits in with it and gradually reduce the amount of dry.
Have a look here for ideas on wet foods
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/112132-z-wet-food-cats.html


----------



## kirsty1991 (Sep 8, 2010)

ive got 3 cats and all of mine had wet food since i got them you can get kitten wet food from supermarkets try her on that and see what she is like


----------



## facejelly (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys! i did think it odd that we were told to keep her off wet food for now...

will it be ok if i popped down to my local sainsburys for now and got some canned tuna or is that going to be bad for her?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Less than a handful of food in 3 days? A kitten of that age could deteriorate extremely fast if not eating. I'd say it was better to pick up anything right now, even supermarket wet food, just to get something into her tummy.. If she won't eat that, taking into account the time that had passed since eating, I'd take her to the vets to check something more serious wasn't up.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

facejelly said:


> thanks guys! i did think it odd that we were told to keep her off wet food for now...
> 
> will it be ok if i popped down to my local sainsburys for now and got some canned tuna or is that going to be bad for her?


Tuna for cats of tuna for humans?

Get them some wet cat food. Dry food is horrible in many ways and certainly no better for cats that young than wet. If anything it is exactly the opposite. Shes too young to be away from mum, certainly, but not too young to be fed good quality food rather than rubbish.

Would you want to go from mums milk to dry biscuits? I doubt it.

I am assuming it is a moggy so in all likelyhood they have not been properly weaned by the owner and their mum, so will be having a hard time eating, and you are gonna have to try wean them yourself.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Cat food would be better than tuna, it's formulated with the nutrients cats need - tinned tuna isn't. Sainsburys stock Hi-Life, which is one of the better foods you can get at the supermarket. Failing that, any food is better than nothing at all right now. She's only tiny, she needs something inside her. Has she been drinking at all? What about getting some kitten milk to tempt her, I think Pets At Home stock it, if you've got one nearby.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

The cat is new. She is not habituated with food. It take time to be habituated.
Don't create pressure to her. :nono:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

rbon450 said:


> The cat is new. She is not habituated with food. It take time to be habituated.
> Don't create pressure to her. :nono:


FaceJelly, please ignore this poster's post. Bad advice. A kitten, heck even a grown cat, needs to eat otherwise she/he/it can suffer serious consequences. So, it is important that you get your little kitten to eat more asap.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

rbon450 said:


> The cat is new. She is not habituated with food. It take time to be habituated.
> Don't create pressure to her. :nono:


A kitten SHOULD be 'habituated' with food by its mother. If it is not 'habituated' before it leaves for a new home that is VERY dangerous. You cannot just leave it to starve, you need to get it sorted!

What has happened to this flipping forum


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK *sigh*...

First things first, your kitten is too young to be separated from her mother, but it's too late now 

Secondly I'd highly recomend a trip to the vets. For a general check over just in case her lack of interest in food is anything to worry about plus worming and his/her first vaccination. While you're there get some Prokolin to attempt to head off any tummy troubles that might result from giving wet food ... and on the way home get some good quality wet food in (mind is blank, can someone recommend a supermarket brand easily available?).

Your kitten should have as much wet food as she/he wants to eat every day until about 1 year old. This could be 300g or 600g of fod a day. So long as they are never left hungry they will be fine.


----------



## facejelly (Jun 1, 2011)

ok so i soaked her dry food this morning, she went over to smell it but she just wouldn't eat any of it so i popped down to the shop to get her a whiskers wet tuna pouch which she loved BUT.....

she now has diarrhoea 
will this pass? or should i go back to dry food even though she won't touch it? 

ahh i'm so confused

ps we have a worming kit thing.. should i use it on her now since she has diarrhoea?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't give her worming products until her tum settles now, if you're sure it's due to the food.

I really really think you should take her to the vet. You can buy some Prokolin paste there which will help with the diarrhea. You can't mess about with her food as she will just get worse, especially since you say she has eaten so little already. Kittens can and do go down hill VERY quickly, best to be cautious with such a young one IMO.

Please don't use shop bought worming products anyway. They are just about useless and some (like BobMartin products) have a bad reputation ... google will show you how bad


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I would get her to a Vet first thing on Monday as she needs a full examination (as well as her first set of vaccinations), and until that time I would weigh her every day to see how she is progressing. Kittens can go downhill so quickly so you really need to get this sorted. The diarrhoea could just be her body adjusting to something new, but really she should be eating by now. I think I would also get kitten milk so at least she gets some fat inside her.

Keep us posted and good luck! x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont put water or soak wet food once left for 20 mins bacteria grows in it.

how much does she weigh? are you sure that she is 8weeks old? 

upset tum & not eating id be up the vet today or sunday I would not leave it later.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Please don't leave it until Monday!  An 8 week old kitten not eating much for what sounds like almost 6 days (come Monday) is not something to take lightly! Besides it does sound like it's possible she is sick to boot.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Please don't leave it until Monday!  An 8 week old kitten not eating much for what sounds like almost 6 days (come Monday) is not something to take lightly! Besides it does sound like it's possible she is sick to boot.


Yes, actually I agree - I said Monday as most vets are closed on Sundays except in emergencies, but I suppose if she isn't eating or drinking for 6 days (did not read that) it IS an emergency.


----------



## def kitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Most cats with diarrhea will respond well to cooked chicken - you don't have to feed them strictly cat food in times of emergency, sometimes just getting them to eat anything is a priority.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

kitten meat is fine but i really would go to the vets for a check they can go d own hill so quickly a matter of urgency the vet may prescribe some special food which is excellent and very small amounts and often if your kitten hasnt eaten you dont want to overload please dont leave the vet til monday


----------

